# Help needed on first smoker build



## the smoker (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have just built an offset smoker and I have a few questions. I guess the big question is; Is there a relationship in size between the smoke box and the cook box? My cook box is a 55gal barrel and the burn box is prolly a 5gal barrel. I seem to be having a big problem keeping a constant temp. I believe that the burn box is too small and no matter what I do, it's getting choked out.













IMAG0026.jpg



__ the smoker
__ Oct 7, 2012


















IMAG0024.jpg



__ the smoker
__ Oct 7, 2012


















IMAG0023.jpg



__ the smoker
__ Oct 7, 2012






EDIT:

Since this post, I have found that the burn box should be @1/3 the size of the food box. My current set up is not there. I do have another barrel that I can put on that would make it the 1/3 size. If I do this, where would I place my vent and how big should it be? I have been told that the vent should be even to or slightly above the level of the burn grate. And should I have another vent on the opposite side of the cooker to help draw the smoke through for better control? Is there any benefit to having a flap style vent between the burn and food box?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2012)

Tom, evening and welcome to the forum..... I have links below that have a ton of information about design and theory.....  they will help alot, but the members here have built great smokers and can answer any question about builds......  If you need help with these links, just ask and someone will be along to answer your questions.... Our goal on this forum is to help you be the best there is in the smoking world....  Dave

These links are here because your questions are too involved to answer at this time... I'm not trying to duck your questions just saying you need more info to reduce the size of the questions....   

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

http://www.1728.org/circsect.htm


----------



## the smoker (Oct 8, 2012)

Dave, thank you for the links, they help out a lot. And I have found that my burn box is too small and should be more then 2X the size it is right now. I had the general idea and design pretty good, just need to make some mods and tweak it a bit. I think I'm on the right track right now. Now I just have to decide the placement of the new burn box after I cut off the OG one. Thanks again.


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 8, 2012)

A great design I see people use with these drums are the double barrel smokers. Where two drums are used, one on top of the other. They seem to work very well.


----------



## the smoker (Oct 8, 2012)

OK, update...

I have changed my burn box to a bigger barrel (15x22 or 26).

My question is now, where and how big should I make the inlet vent on the end of the burn box? My hole between the two is 5x5. I have not made a vent on the opposite end yet, should I have to?


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 8, 2012)

wheres the pic?


----------



## the smoker (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't have a pic of the new barrel yet, sorry. It's the same as the old one, just a bigger burn box, it's all the same design. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2012)

Now theres a whole build section here that should answer all of your questions. I know that there is a formula for the size needed for your burn box.


----------



## the smoker (Oct 9, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now theres a whole build section here that should answer all of your questions. I know that there is a formula for the size needed for your burn box.


Yes I have that formula, and it's pretty neat... however, nothing that I have found says anything about placement of vents other then one at the burn box and one on the exhaust stack. I have heard from people that I know that don't know any more then I do, that I should have one on the opposite side of the box (I don't know). And my main question is, where, in relation to the burn box rack should I make my vent on the burn box? Should it be lower, even to or above the level of my fuel? The formula tells me how big to make it, so I'm good there.


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 9, 2012)

Heres a pic of mine, different style smoker but same concept.

One vent above the fire grate to pit calculator specs, and I recomend an additional one under the fire grate to the same size. In this pit, you can see the one on the door that is above, and another ( that cant be seen) is a pie shaped vent on the bottom of the cooking chamber.

The one under the fire adjusts combustion (heat) and the one above adjusts air flow and smoke.

I,ve built many smokers and experimented with a lot of firebox's, and this is the design I've seen so far. Total control of your pit almost like an oven.(as long as the pit is airtight)


----------



## the smoker (Oct 9, 2012)

@Ribwizzard... Very nice, way beyond me at this point (I will get there some day) unless it was used for charcoal, then I'm golden!!!

I have updated my smoker to a bigger burn barrel now, and here is what I have













IMAG0027.jpg



__ the smoker
__ Oct 9, 2012


















IMAG0028.jpg



__ the smoker
__ Oct 9, 2012






Now all I have to do is vent properly.

From the pit calc, I need a 4" inlet and a 6" pass through holes. Back to my OG question; Do I need a vent on the opposite side of the food box? Do I need a damper between the two boxes? Do I need an exhaust stack on the burn box?

The sizes of my barrels are food: 19x29", burn: 16x21", exhaust 3"


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like you have a stack on the food chamber already, that will be your exhaust port.

no damper between the chambers, leave that wide open

no exhaust stack on the firebox

Id add support to the firebox so that it does not sag when it gets hot.

Id use the end of the barrel (firebox) as the door to load it and install the damper in the door.

I also recomend you check out how the reverse flow smokers work. On DaveOmak's reply above, click on the link that says smoker design. That will show you how these things should flow and give you a choice of how you want yours to flow.


----------



## the smoker (Oct 9, 2012)

Ribwizzard said:


> Looks like you have a stack on the food chamber already, that will be your exhaust port.
> 
> no damper between the chambers, leave that wide open
> 
> ...


HAHA, yeah on the support thing, I just did that after I posted those pix. I do have a stack on the opposite side of the firebox (3" stack). I just played with it today till I ran out of coal and wood (no food yet) and it seemed to work pretty good. I now have a 4x4" vent on the end of the firebox which is also the door. A 4x5" port between the two boxes (I didn't change that, though I could make it a little bigger). I did look at the reverse smokers, and I can always make that change to mine if I desire to later, as I do have the room to do so.

I am really thankful for all of those who posted to all my threads on these 'newbee issues' that I have made. It has helped me beyond words here. I believe I will be trying food on it in coming week or so. I have to get all my supplies together. I WILL post pix of my food once I get some done. I'm hoping that all my hard work here pays off. Most everyone that I know LOVES BBQ and smoked food. So there is a lot of pressure on me now that I have begun this venture... hahaha!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good deal! Can't wait to see some Q...


----------



## the smoker (Oct 13, 2012)

WOOHOO!!!!

Pix are posted over here... Tell me what ya think.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128902/woohoo-my-first-pork-butt


----------

